# Black ops 'how to get better'



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok i will admit i'm quite crap although i have managed to make my way to level50 

I know everybody will have a different gaming style etc but surely somebody could give me some tips on how to approve

My average ratio is 1.00 :lol: 5kills 5 deaths,extremely poor i know  I stick to the edge of maps on the basis if my back is to the edge then nobody can come behind n kill me and i have a better view all round,i also (when i decide to go into the middle of a map) i dont wildly run into open spaces like a loonatic,although i stick by this i just can't seem to do well,worth a try asking see if anybody has some pointers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm guessing you play TDM then? Try something like Domination as it will get you use to moving about. What gun setup you using?


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

just run around, you will get better quicker and turn up your sensitivity.

I play MW2 as hate the feel of black ops. K/D 2.45 and only really play S&D, silenced weapons FTW


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just play better.. simples


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Move around, but keeping your back to stuff is false economy. Most of the maps are such that if you're at the edge, you're easily snipeable. Crossbow is a tricky mistress to master, but the most insulting when you manage to chest shot or leg shot someone with the explosive darts.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

piemp said:


> just run around, you will get better quicker and turn up your sensitivity.
> 
> I play MW2 as hate the feel of black ops. K/D 2.45 and only really play S&D, silenced weapons FTW


Im the same, run about like crazy, dive about, have music on in the background. Nothing to do with stealth or thinking "If I stay here no one will see me ill get 5 kills" I just run about like mad and my wee character guy must be the million dollar man with all the running and diving I do haha


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Run around like a looney mate much more fun


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

go loud and proud. my kills are normally between 1 and 2 and my deaths around the 4568 mark. so you gotta be better than me. if any american kids give you grief then just camp and keep killing them. you'd be surprised at how angry they get. i use lightweight, marathon and the one with the quick reloads just sprint about like an idiot with a sub machine gun with extended mag.

this probably wont help.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Tbh I'm not a serious gamer just gets frustrating lol gun setup is ak74u with grip ninja claymore flash bang I mainly play tdm n sometimes free for all cheers


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

mikeydee said:


> go loud and proud. my kills are normally between 1 and 2 and my deaths around the 4568 mark. so you gotta be better than me. if any american kids give you grief then just camp and keep killing them. you'd be surprised at how angry they get. i use lightweight, marathon and the one with the quick reloads just sprint about like an idiot with a sub machine gun with extended mag.
> W
> this probably wont help.


will cdertainly give it a try dude thanks


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Commando, Sleight of Hand Pro, Dual CZ75, Semtex and Flashbangs are the way to go.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

scoobymad said:


> Tbh I'm not a serious gamer just gets frustrating lol gun setup is ak74u with grip ninja claymore flash bang I mainly play tdm n sometimes free for all cheers


AK74u with grip is good for maps like Nuketown where it's mainly close range shooting. Give the Famas a try with the red dot for other maps where longer range shooting is required.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Ood tips I don't know all this stuff no idea how to combine it all lol


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> AK74u with grip is good for maps like Nuketown where it's mainly close range shooting. Give the Famas a try with the red dot for other maps where longer range shooting is required.


I'm not even a fan on Nuketown, would rather roll with dual-yield HS10s like some Rambo motherf... yeah, him. Don't like the little guns, take too many shots. Bang bang, reload works for me. You can tell if someone's been irritating me because I usually run around like a lunatic with my HS10s and a full-auto CZ75 when I'm pissed off.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Ing ass with a full auto c275 rote now lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> I'm not even a fan on Nuketown, would rather roll with dual-yield HS10s like some Rambo motherf... yeah, him. Don't like the little guns, take too many shots. Bang bang, reload works for me. You can tell if someone's been irritating me because I usually run around like a lunatic with my HS10s and a full-auto CZ75 when I'm pissed off.


The double XP weekends are only Nuketown so sometimes just got to play the map. I used to use the HS10s a fair bit but I hate not being able to get long shots. Back to the Famas now for me with the crossbow or china lake :thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> The double XP weekends are only Nuketown so sometimes just got to play the map. I used to use the HS10s a fair bit but I hate not being able to get long shots. Back to the Famas now for me with the crossbow or china lake :thumb:


You read me wrong - I like Nuketown but I don't like the little machine guns. Too much spray, no precision or finesse. If you're going to just shoot **** up, do it with a shotgun :thumb:


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Just changed my class and my god what a difference never had a 15kill streak before how sad am I lol


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Managed 40 kills before dying before, but that was largely down to an incompetent opposition. The right guns make all the difference.

Really not played since I prestiged  my own fault.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Addme if you want dude ocdstigy what's prestiged lol


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Prestiging is where you surrender all of your levels and weapons and start again...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Is everyone on Xbox here?


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

i sold my xbox,had enough of it :lol:


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

borinous said:


> Run around like a looney mate much more fun


Yep agreed, i just play best i can an if they get me due to being faster at aiming an getting me then fair do's.What i cant stand are noob tubers an camping twats.Where is the skill involved sat in a corner waiting for someone to run past or lying down aiming down site at first thing that comes into view.My 5 year old tries better, your only gonna get better if you play the game an learn the skills of being quicker at shooting other team.I love sneaking up on campers an knifing them in neck, an will admit im not awesome at cod but i like to know im playing it how it should be done.

ps xbox live gamertag v6scorpion so add me


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

3 words 

RUN UN GUN!!!!! That is also my xbox profile name lol


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

Surely a K/D ratio of 1 would be the average player score. So it's not bad.
I've found that once you have learned a map, the good and bad places to be, helps a lot. To improve your K/D ratio I would suggest the following:
Don't be predictable. 
Don't stay in the same spot all the game. Get a kill and then change position.
Be aware of where your team are, where they are getting killed and where you can hear gun fire. This will help get a feeling of where the enemy is, and predict where you are likey to see someone next.
Be realistic with your killstreak rewards. There's no point in having a helipcoter as a killstreak reward, if you only get one every 20 games. Better to have things like UAV etc.. every game you play.
Look through your weapon stats and see what K/D ratio you have with each weapon. This may indicate the style of play that suits you best. I have a much better K/D ratio with sniper rifles, average with Assault rifles and a poor Sub machine guns. Telling me I'm rubbish in close quaters battles. See what your list looks like.
Ghost and Silencer options may also help, depending on your weapon and playing style.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

lilesk said:


> Look through your weapon stats and see what K/D ratio you have with each weapon. This may indicate the style of play that suits you best. I have a much better K/D ratio with sniper rifles, average with Assault rifles and a poor Sub machine guns. Telling me I'm rubbish in close quaters battles..


But you'll probably get a higher score per minute with ASRs and SMGs which will get you up those leaderboards. K/D is less important IMO than score, especially in objective based games.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

v6scorpion said:


> Yep agreed, i just play best i can an if they get me due to being faster at aiming an getting me then fair do's.What i cant stand are noob tubers an camping twats.Where is the skill involved sat in a corner waiting for someone to run past or lying down aiming down site at first thing that comes into view.My 5 year old tries better, your only gonna get better if you play the game an learn the skills of being quicker at shooting other team.I love sneaking up on campers an knifing them in neck, an will admit im not awesome at cod but i like to know im playing it how it should be done.
> 
> ps xbox live gamertag v6scorpion so add me


added (ocdstigy)


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

practice practice practice and when you got time practice.

with regards to gun setups and perks, it all depends on how you play. i prefer full on assault rifles with the extended mag and red dot sight.

dont hang around the edge of maps just get stuck but be a bit more tactical than just running around.

my gamertag shaqs77


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

For me........ got to love Ninje (move around silently) and steady aim with a Commando.

Anyone on the xbox tonight? Add me if so:

bartlett1888


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

im on mw2 tonight,blackops is scratched and forza 4 is out friday so just playing mw2... both of the above added rite now

ocdstigy


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool mate, have MW2, might have a bash tonight again. Xbox?


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Keith_sir said:


> Cool mate, have MW2, might have a bash tonight again. Xbox?


Xbox yes :thumb: i'll be on after 5pm,invite me to chat when your on or send me a invite to join game :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

scoobymad said:


> Xbox yes :thumb: i'll be on after 5pm,invite me to chat when your on or send me a invite to join game :thumb:


Will do bud but wont be on till roughly 7, have training. :thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Haven't played mine for an age. My style is best described as a bit Rambo, although he never seems to die  wish I was the same :lol:

Get in the thick of it, throw a few frags and expend some rounds. If you die a few times so what, chances are you will still take a few down with you :thumb:

Trying a few domination games is a good call. Gets you more used to the maps and encourages teamwork which helps your ratio


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd be up for a few games of MW2 or Black Ops on Xbox today

S U B Z E IZ O

(Space between every letter except 'IZ')

Day off so any time up until about 5.30pm, then probably later tonight


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Keith_sir said:


> Will do bud but wont be on till roughly 7, have training. :thumb:


No probs i'll be on :thumb:



awallacee30 said:


> Haven't played mine for an age. My style is best described as a bit Rambo, although he never seems to die  wish I was the same :lol:
> 
> Get in the thick of it, throw a few frags and expend some rounds. If you die a few times so what, chances are you will still take a few down with you :thumb:
> 
> Trying a few domination games is a good call. Gets you more used to the maps and encourages teamwork which helps your ratio


Rambo style,love it haha! I think maybe i just dont have knowledge of the guns and setups i just get shat on :lol:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Jai said:


> I'd be up for a few games of MW2 or Black Ops on Xbox today
> 
> S U B Z E IZ O
> 
> ...


Get on tonight then mate. Add either myself or scoobymad


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

ive been getting into black ops a lot recently, add me on xbox: KitsA3


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Will add everyone tonight. First will have a bash on MW2 then get on Black Ops.

bartlett1888


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Black Ops: DMH001 :thumb:


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Black Ops: DMH001 :thumb:


added although im playing mw2


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

scoobymad said:


> added although im playing mw2


Looks like your just gona have to get BO back!


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Keith_sir said:


> Looks like your just gona have to get BO back!


spent 650 on detailing products this week,pre ordered forza 4 and mw3,do not tell the GF :lol:

blackops not an option


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

scoobymad said:


> spent 650 on detailing products


:doublesho

Dont worry bud, will give MW2 a shot tonight, my wee brother is the same, loves MW2.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Keith_sir said:


> :doublesho
> 
> Dont worry bud, will give MW2 a shot tonight, my wee brother is the same, loves MW2.


 i got it with the console lol,couldnt justify over £100 on games hence not buying black ops  maybe get it soon,must go get some detailing done will chat later :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Im still absolutely ****e at it  trying to improve for MW3


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Anybody on black ops tomorrow fancy a game? ocdstigy


Decided i need an xbox in my life again,so bought it along with black ops preparing for mw3 next week lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I stopped playing it as i maxed out and racked up way too many hours :wall:

Gonna beast MW3 though


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Showshine said:


> I stopped playing it as i maxed out and racked up way too many hours :wall:
> 
> Gonna beast MW3 though


Lee epic :lol:

whats your gamertag mate i shall have you added


----------

